# Forum > MMO > ArcheAge > ArcheAge Bots and Programs > [Bot] Which one is still up to date / supported? I want it to mine and farm, maybe AH too.

## BetaCake

Tittle says it all.

Which AA bot is still actively supported?

Looking for one that can mine, farm, AH buying low / selling high would also be nice.

----------


## b0x

Archbuddy is currently kept updated, but by itself, its pretty useless, it can level, but you can honestly AFK level with fishing..... so thats not a bonus..

However, there are some awesome plugins, that really can make life your life easier  :Big Grin:  I dont know about the others, they either seem to be in Russian or not well supported. Always looking for new options.

----------

